# members from kent



## andy_771 (May 8, 2009)

Hello 
I think this is the right place to post this:lol2: but was just wondering how many of you are from kent like myself dont be shy say hi :lol2:


----------



## tashaprincess (Sep 18, 2008)

i am! where bouts u live?


----------



## shanekent (Apr 17, 2009)

I am .. Folkestone


----------



## rum&coke (Apr 19, 2009)

hello Kent people I am in Sittingbourne


----------



## andy_771 (May 8, 2009)

wow that was quick i am minster on sheppey hello to you all:2thumb:


----------



## rakpeterson (Oct 10, 2007)

(tr)ashford


----------



## penfold (Sep 9, 2007)

herne bay:welcome:


----------



## sasandjo (Dec 8, 2007)

broadstairs (originally scotland: victory


----------



## Rosie27 (Feb 16, 2009)

outside Margate here: victory:


----------



## sidecarlee66 (Feb 16, 2009)

east malling:no1:


----------



## judy (Feb 12, 2009)

rochester (near maidstone) hi kent people :2thumb:


----------



## maddy (Aug 20, 2008)

Ashford... YAY!


----------



## Maureen Collinson (Oct 6, 2006)

Hi from Gillingham in the Medway Towns. :welcome:

Mo.


----------



## sarah2rob (Sep 26, 2008)

Hi I'm in Strood.
xxx


----------



## Razzler79 (May 1, 2008)

Swanley!


----------



## amphib-fan1990 (Jun 3, 2008)

in im teynham! its realy borrrin


----------



## andy_771 (May 8, 2009)

:2thumb: there are quite a few of us :lol2: what rep's do you keep?


----------



## amphib-fan1990 (Jun 3, 2008)

at the moment i only have a pair of spanish newts and a female BCI :flrt:


----------



## rum&coke (Apr 19, 2009)

I have a pair of royals and a corn


----------



## jaf2212 (May 10, 2008)

Gravesend


----------



## sean k (Dec 20, 2007)

*gravesend*

gravesend as well....

there is not very many people on hear from gravesend most kent people are from the medway.. lol lol


----------



## Javeo (May 4, 2008)

Gravesend also! 3 so far...


----------



## sean k (Dec 20, 2007)

Javeo said:


> Gravesend also! 3 so far...


i think there is some 1 else from gravesend as well lol so a huge total for 4. lol lol


----------



## andy_771 (May 8, 2009)

well id say gravesend was well represented with 4:lol2: and as a whole there are quite a few from kent: victory: oh and i keep a cornsnake and a beardy did have a vield chameleon but sadly he passed away early this year.


----------



## jo (Jun 29, 2006)

Canterbury

mainly beardies but a few royals, corns, leos and a boa!


----------



## Daleos89 (Apr 25, 2008)

ewwww...sheppy are you inbred lol? i grew up on sheppey...live in sheerness for 15 years, i be in gillingham now


----------



## Galaxy Girl (Aug 23, 2007)

Sittingbourne. 

I keep ... 3 Beardies, 1 royal, 1 corn, 1 carvu, 1 emp scorp, 1 dune gecko, 1 dwarf ground gecko, 1 mourning gecko, 1 unknown australian gecko, 4 black beauty stickies, and a cat!!


----------



## amphib-fan1990 (Jun 3, 2008)

Galaxy Girl said:


> Sittingbourne.
> 
> I keep ... 3 Beardies, 1 royal, 1 corn, 1 carvu, 1 emp scorp, 1 dune gecko, 1 dwarf ground gecko, 1 mourning gecko, 1 unknown australian gecko, 4 black beauty stickies, and a cat!!


what shop do you use?


----------



## Galaxy Girl (Aug 23, 2007)

amphib-fan1990 said:


> what shop do you use?


Teynham of course!! Love that shop!! i am guessing you do too?


----------



## amphib-fan1990 (Jun 3, 2008)

yeah im getting a male common boa next week hopefully


----------



## Galaxy Girl (Aug 23, 2007)

amphib-fan1990 said:


> yeah im getting a male common boa next week hopefully


 
Cool, there is loads in there i want, just have no room left in my flat:devil:

I really need a bigger flat!!


----------



## jo (Jun 29, 2006)

Galaxy Girl said:


> Cool, there is loads in there i want, just have no room left in my flat:devil:
> 
> I really need a bigger flat!!


 
Kerri you know each other lol

cant remember ya name but the guy from the co-op lol


----------



## Galaxy Girl (Aug 23, 2007)

jo said:


> Kerri you know each other lol
> 
> cant remember ya name but the guy from the co-op lol


Jo noone has ever introduced me to anyone called amphib-fan 1990!!

and i don't go in the coop!! next time we are all in the shop together everyone needs to just say hi to me, coz i walk round in a daze half the time!!


----------



## amphib-fan1990 (Jun 3, 2008)

jo said:


> Kerri you know each other lol
> 
> cant remember ya name but the guy from the co-op lol


yeah i work at the coop and my real name is lee!!!


----------



## HS (Mar 19, 2008)

Maidstone.

If people from Kent want to meet, I know of this Reptile & Amphibian club in Maidstone that sometimes meet in Maidstone. There are not many of them, but they have some great talks. If they can get some more people together, they will will have more talks and more regular meets.
They have a talk on Amphibians and another on Royals lined up, but have been holding off until they can get a better turn out.
:whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## Galaxy Girl (Aug 23, 2007)

amphib-fan1990 said:


> yeah i work at the coop and my real name is lee!!!


 
well then.. hello Lee, if you have any clue as to who i am say hi next time, coz i am clueless as to who you are!! hehe




HS said:


> Maidstone.
> 
> If people from Kent want to meet, I know of this Reptile & Amphibian club in Maidstone that sometimes meet in Maidstone. There are not many of them, but they have some great talks. If they can get some more people together, they will will have more talks and more regular meets.
> They have a talk on Amphibians and another on Royals lined up, but have been holding off until they can get a better turn out.
> :whistling2::whistling2:


 

I take it you are talking about the M.R.A,C? I am joining next week!


----------



## amphib-fan1990 (Jun 3, 2008)

Galaxy Girl said:


> well then.. hello Lee, if you have any clue as to who i am say hi next time, coz i am clueless as to who you are!! hehe


well i have no idea either but im the guy with the dodgy haircut like just a strip runnin straight down then middle!!! due to the fact i have a mohican!


----------



## rum&coke (Apr 19, 2009)

HS said:


> Maidstone.
> 
> If people from Kent want to meet, I know of this Reptile & Amphibian club in Maidstone that sometimes meet in Maidstone. There are not many of them, but they have some great talks. If they can get some more people together, they will will have more talks and more regular meets.
> They have a talk on Amphibians and another on Royals lined up, but have been holding off until they can get a better turn out.
> :whistling2::whistling2:


The last talk was ace and I'm looking forward to the one on Royals do you have a date yet???


----------



## Galaxy Girl (Aug 23, 2007)

amphib-fan1990 said:


> well i have no idea either but im the guy with the dodgy haircut like just a strip runnin straight down then middle!!! due to the fact i have a mohican!


 
lol, well you should stand out then!! i will say hi next time i see a guy with a mohican! just hope it is you!! :lol2:





rum&coke said:


> The last talk was ace and I'm looking forward to the one on Royals do you have a date yet???


 
i really want to sign up, would love to be there for the Royal talk.


----------



## amphib-fan1990 (Jun 3, 2008)

Galaxy Girl said:


> lol, well you should stand out then!! i will say hi next time i see a guy with a mohican! just hope it is you!! :lol2:
> 
> .


i hardly ever bother to put it up so its either gelled back or under a bandana lol but its gelled back for work


----------



## BuzzzKilllington (Aug 2, 2008)

Greenhithe here! To those from Gravesend: what pet shop(s) do you guys like and use? I seem to become disaffected with all the ones I start liking.


----------



## sean k (Dec 20, 2007)

*gravesend*

im from gravesend i usually go to swallow aquatics.........


----------



## Javeo (May 4, 2008)

I use swallow aquatics or Living reef in dartford.


----------



## p&tc (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi - we are Paul and Tina from Walderslade.
We have a Royal (plus another on the way LOL)


----------



## snailkeeper (May 11, 2009)

hi,the people of kent ...im new ash green,mile from brands hatch....:flrt:


----------



## repti-mon (Aug 31, 2007)

I hail from ASHFORD!


----------



## andy_771 (May 8, 2009)

: victory: There are plenty of people from kent then which is great :2thumb: 

I think im right in saying the M.A.R.C have there own website which would be worth checking out if you are interested. I personally have not been along to a meeting(shame on me:blush but i did go to there breaders show in maidstone which i must say was very good:2thumb::no1:. Well hello to everyone from kent hopefully more of us will make it along to the mrac meetings and meet face to face. Oh i also have used lost world reptiles in teynham is this the shop your refering to its a good shop and well worth a visit. Cor i do go on sometimes :lol2:


----------



## andy_771 (May 8, 2009)

Home Try this for the M.R.A.C site


----------



## BeckyL (Nov 12, 2008)

Hi all

Canterbury here : victory:


----------



## largesnakes (Jul 27, 2008)

*big up margate*

live just out side
margate peps in the house:notworthy:


----------



## sean k (Dec 20, 2007)

*kent*

there r a lot of people from kent.. its good 2 get 2 no people from the same area as you.............


----------



## Galaxy Girl (Aug 23, 2007)

amphib-fan1990 said:


> i hardly ever bother to put it up so its either gelled back or under a bandana lol but its gelled back for work


 

oh so you are Bandana Man!! i think i know who you are!!




andy_771 said:


> : victory: There are plenty of people from kent then which is great :2thumb:
> 
> I think im right in saying the M.A.R.C have there own website which would be worth checking out if you are interested. I personally have not been along to a meeting(shame on me:blush but i did go to there breaders show in maidstone which i must say was very good:2thumb::no1:. Well hello to everyone from kent hopefully more of us will make it along to the mrac meetings and meet face to face. Oh i also have used lost world reptiles in teynham is this the shop your refering to its a good shop and well worth a visit. Cor i do go on sometimes :lol2:


 
Yeah that is the shop. it is great!!


----------



## amphib-fan1990 (Jun 3, 2008)

Galaxy Girl said:


> oh so you are Bandana Man!! i think i know who you are!!


thing is my friend azz who looks a little like me always wears a bandana but has long hair


----------



## Galaxy Girl (Aug 23, 2007)

amphib-fan1990 said:


> thing is my friend azz who looks a little like me always wears a bandana but has long hair


 
Oh god... well now i am just confused!!! 


I think we should all get together for a good drink so i can stop being confused all the time!! there are enough of us in kent to make it a giggle!!


----------



## BeckyL (Nov 12, 2008)

Not many people from Canterbury area about - funny as we have a couple of decent rep shops around here.

I like Vanishing World - great place


----------



## Galaxy Girl (Aug 23, 2007)

BeckyL said:


> Not many people from Canterbury area about - funny as we have a couple of decent rep shops around here.
> 
> I like Vanishing World - great place


 
Canterbury peoples are just very shy!!:whistling2:


----------



## Big_sven76 (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi All 

I am from Ramsgate.:2thumb:


----------



## Galaxy Girl (Aug 23, 2007)

Big_sven76 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I am from Ramsgate.:2thumb:


 
Just down the road! howdy!:2thumb:


----------



## Big_sven76 (Oct 7, 2007)

Galaxy Girl said:


> Just down the road! howdy!:2thumb:


Howdy how just down the road lol you from the planet thanet 2 then?


----------



## Galaxy Girl (Aug 23, 2007)

Big_sven76 said:


> Howdy how just down the road lol you from the planet thanet 2 then?


 
Everywhere is down the road from me!! just depends which road!! 

I am from Sittingbourne, so really just down the road!! hehe


It is nice on my planet... so don't knock it!!:devil: :lol2:


----------



## penfold (Sep 9, 2007)

so how many people are gonna come to kents only reptile club in maidstone


----------



## Galaxy Girl (Aug 23, 2007)

penfold said:


> so how many people are gonna come to kents only reptile club in maidstone


 
I am when i find the damn form!! :devil:


----------



## amphib-fan1990 (Jun 3, 2008)

lol i agree we should all get together for a drink and cause some trouble :2thumb:


----------



## Galaxy Girl (Aug 23, 2007)

amphib-fan1990 said:


> lol i agree we should all get together for a drink and cause some trouble :2thumb:


 
I try to avoid causing trouble these days, every time i do my halo slips and chokes me. It is a not a pretty sight!! 

but yeah!! Drinks is good! 



Who else fancies it? else it is just me and Bandana man!


----------



## robster84 (May 5, 2009)

im from ashford :2thumb:


----------



## 170pand (Dec 22, 2008)

i,m from chatham use to b milton lol


----------



## Galaxy Girl (Aug 23, 2007)

170pand said:


> i,m from chatham use to b milton lol


 

You used to be called Milton? or you used to live in Milton?


----------



## amphib-fan1990 (Jun 3, 2008)

Galaxy Girl said:


> I try to avoid causing trouble these days, every time i do my halo slips and chokes me. It is a not a pretty sight!!
> 
> but yeah!! Drinks is good!
> 
> ...


i aint that bad just a bit militant with my views and a tad crazy


----------



## Galaxy Girl (Aug 23, 2007)

amphib-fan1990 said:


> i aint that bad just a bit militant with my views and a tad crazy


 
Crazy is always good!! i have certificates in crazy.......or should that be i have been certified crazy??? :hmm:


----------



## amphib-fan1990 (Jun 3, 2008)

Galaxy Girl said:


> Crazy is always good!! i have certificates in crazy.......or should that be i have been certified crazy??? :hmm:


or maybe you have crazy certificates that shout abuse at people


----------



## Galaxy Girl (Aug 23, 2007)

amphib-fan1990 said:


> or maybe you have crazy certificates that shout abuse at people


 
of course it is entirely possible that that is what i meant!

I think though in order to preserve my reputation as a soley sane person i will leave it to the reader to decide which i meant!!:2thumb:


----------



## amphib-fan1990 (Jun 3, 2008)

Galaxy Girl said:


> of course it is entirely possible that that is what i meant!
> 
> I think though in order to preserve my reputation as a soley sane person i will leave it to the reader to decide which i meant!!:2thumb:


that may be the best course of action but i stnd by my theory that you have abusive pieces of paper


----------



## Galaxy Girl (Aug 23, 2007)

amphib-fan1990 said:


> that may be the best course of action but i stnd by my theory that you have abusive pieces of paper


I fear that standing by that theory publically could get us locked up, i am afraid Mr Bandana man that you and i are some of the very few who believe in pieces of paper that talk!:blush:


----------



## amphib-fan1990 (Jun 3, 2008)

Galaxy Girl said:


> I fear that standing by that theory publically could get us locked up, i am afraid Mr Bandana man that you and i are some of the very few who believe in pieces of paper that talk!:blush:


we are a new race... WE WILL PREVAIL!


----------



## Galaxy Girl (Aug 23, 2007)

amphib-fan1990 said:


> we are a new race... WE WILL PREVAIL!


I sure do hope so.

Now i may be risking being labelled as a crazy by asking this... but...... Do you too have a pet rock that is capable of speech?


----------



## amphib-fan1990 (Jun 3, 2008)

Galaxy Girl said:


> I sure do hope so.
> 
> Now i may be risking being labelled as a crazy by asking this... but...... Do you too have a pet rock that is capable of speech?


mine died i forgot to feed him and i came in one day and he was upside down just goes to show that rocks are tempermental little gits


----------



## Galaxy Girl (Aug 23, 2007)

amphib-fan1990 said:


> mine died i forgot to feed him and i came in one day and he was upside down just goes to show that rocks are tempermental little gits


 
You forgot to feed him? well if you promise to take more care i have a breeding pair who have just had babies, i will give you one, but you have to PROMISE to look after this one!:devil:


----------



## amphib-fan1990 (Jun 3, 2008)

Galaxy Girl said:


> You forgot to feed him? well if you promise to take more care i have a breeding pair who have just had babies, i will give you one, but you have to PROMISE to look after this one!:devil:


nice what kind???


----------



## Galaxy Girl (Aug 23, 2007)

amphib-fan1990 said:


> nice what kind???


I have 5 babies at the mo, one is tan all over with blue eyes (very rare i might add) the other are all black and white but very pretty!!








are we the only two loonies in kent?? have we scared the rest off do you think??!!


----------



## amphib-fan1990 (Jun 3, 2008)

Galaxy Girl said:


> I have 5 babies at the mo, one is tan all over with blue eyes (very rare i might add) the other are all black and white but very pretty!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that is a possibility think this is the reason people from kent are so shy because they know we live in kent to and dont wish to aassociate with the rock keeping paper talkin crazy people


----------



## Galaxy Girl (Aug 23, 2007)

amphib-fan1990 said:


> that is a possibility think this is the reason people from kent are so shy because they know we live in kent to and dont wish to aassociate with the rock keeping paper talkin crazy people


 
that just made me choke on my drink!!

Life is more fun with talking paper and pet rocks and craziness though! more people should try it!!

I am quite nice too sometimes!!


----------



## amphib-fan1990 (Jun 3, 2008)

Galaxy Girl said:


> that just made me choke on my drink!!
> 
> Life is more fun with talking paper and pet rocks and craziness though! more people should try it!!
> 
> I am quite nice too sometimes!!


its the people like us in life that make it interesting!!!


----------



## Galaxy Girl (Aug 23, 2007)

amphib-fan1990 said:


> its the people like us in life that make it interesting!!!


 
I'm with ya there!! without us crazies all the normal peoples would be bored senseless!!


----------



## amphib-fan1990 (Jun 3, 2008)

Galaxy Girl said:


> I'm with ya there!! without us crazies all the normal peoples would be bored senseless!!


and the mental homes would just be homes!


----------



## 170pand (Dec 22, 2008)

Galaxy Girl said:


> You used to be called Milton? or you used to live in Milton?


 lived in milton lol


----------



## Galaxy Girl (Aug 23, 2007)

amphib-fan1990 said:


> and the mental homes would just be homes!


 
my home has a nice soft padded room for me to curl up in, and a nice white jacket that lets me hug myself! 

it is very nice!


----------



## Galaxy Girl (Aug 23, 2007)

170pand said:


> lived in milton lol


milton keynes or milton in sittingbourne?


----------



## amphib-fan1990 (Jun 3, 2008)

Galaxy Girl said:


> my home has a nice soft padded room for me to curl up in, and a nice white jacket that lets me hug myself!
> 
> it is very nice!


i customised mine it now looks like the inside of michael jacksons ear cavity and yes i am slightly drunk


----------



## Galaxy Girl (Aug 23, 2007)

amphib-fan1990 said:


> i customised mine it now looks like the inside of michael jacksons ear cavity and yes i am slightly drunk


 
lol, at least you have an excuse, I have only had a couple, so not drunk enough to use as an excuse!


----------



## amphib-fan1990 (Jun 3, 2008)

Galaxy Girl said:


> lol, at least you have an excuse, I have only had a couple, so not drunk enough to use as an excuse!


to be fair im pretty much still like this when im sober so its a realy bad excuse not like "please sir my pet rock ate my homework and the reason im late is i was having a deep conversation with my 150ft swimming certificate" that is the best reason for being late and having no homework ever


----------



## Galaxy Girl (Aug 23, 2007)

amphib-fan1990 said:


> to be fair im pretty much still like this when im sober so its a realy bad excuse not like "please sir my pet rock ate my homework and the reason im late is i was having a deep conversation with my 150ft swimming certificate" that is the best reason for being late and having no homework ever


 

I am gonna try that when i start uni!! if it doesn't work though i will blame you!!


----------



## amphib-fan1990 (Jun 3, 2008)

Galaxy Girl said:


> I am gonna try that when i start uni!! if it doesn't work though i will blame you!!


its foolproof what kinda man argues with a crazzy lady!!??


----------



## Galaxy Girl (Aug 23, 2007)

amphib-fan1990 said:


> its foolproof what kinda man argues with a crazzy lady!!??


 
Ah you have a valid point there!! and i am one hell of a crazzzzzy lady!! (though not often called a lady to be fair!!)


----------



## amphib-fan1990 (Jun 3, 2008)

Galaxy Girl said:


> Ah you have a valid point there!! and i am one hell of a crazzzzzy lady!! (though not often called a lady to be fair!!)


i was called a lady once by a customer in the coop and then he tried kissing my hand.. that was wierd although he did have down syndrome and i did have long hair at the time!! still not the most comfortable moment of my life


----------



## Galaxy Girl (Aug 23, 2007)

amphib-fan1990 said:


> i was called a lady once by a customer in the coop and then he tried kissing my hand.. that was wierd although he did have down syndrome and i did have long hair at the time!! still not the most comfortable moment of my life


are you trying to kill me? death by choking on vodka??!!:gasp:


well i rarely get mistaken for a lady! i think i would be shocked if someone called me a lady!


----------



## amphib-fan1990 (Jun 3, 2008)

Galaxy Girl said:


> are you trying to kill me? death by choking on vodka??!!:gasp:
> 
> 
> well i rarely get mistaken for a lady! i think i would be shocked if someone called me a lady!


i think i would be more shocked if i got mistaken for a jacket potato because noone has noticed the uncanny resemblance yet... but i know the day is coming!


----------



## Galaxy Girl (Aug 23, 2007)

amphib-fan1990 said:


> i think i would be more shocked if i got mistaken for a jacket potato because noone has noticed the uncanny resemblance yet... but i know the day is coming!


 
you resemble a jacket potato??? wow i wanna meet you if you look like a potato!!!:lol2:


----------



## amphib-fan1990 (Jun 3, 2008)

Galaxy Girl said:


> you resemble a jacket potato??? wow i wanna meet you if you look like a potato!!!:lol2:


 damn my secrt is out in the open!!! then plastic surgery it is


----------



## Galaxy Girl (Aug 23, 2007)

amphib-fan1990 said:


> damn my secrt is out in the open!!! then plastic surgery it is


 
lol, potato is good!! you could join a circus!


----------



## amphib-fan1990 (Jun 3, 2008)

Galaxy Girl said:


> lol, potato is good!! you could join a circus!


or sell my body for dirty pervy chefs


----------



## Galaxy Girl (Aug 23, 2007)

amphib-fan1990 said:


> or sell my body for dirty pervy chefs


 
lol, if you say so!! medical science would also be an option!


----------



## amphib-fan1990 (Jun 3, 2008)

Galaxy Girl said:


> lol, if you say so!! medical science would also be an option!


it would indeed!!!! at least im never hungry but one day i will wake up with no face


----------



## Galaxy Girl (Aug 23, 2007)

amphib-fan1990 said:


> it would indeed!!!! at least im never hungry but one day i will wake up with no face


now eating ones face is never a good idea!


----------



## BuzzzKilllington (Aug 2, 2008)

OK you two, time for your 'special' medicine now...


----------



## Galaxy Girl (Aug 23, 2007)

BuzzzKilllington said:


> OK you two, time for your 'special' medicine now...


 
Oh but it makes me sleepy!!! Just five more minutes!????:whistling2:
:lol2:


----------



## penfold (Sep 9, 2007)

i think you two should just get a room :whistling2:


----------



## amphib-fan1990 (Jun 3, 2008)

penfold said:


> i think you two should just get a room :whistling2:


i think that you should give me your collection of boas :whistling2:


----------



## Galaxy Girl (Aug 23, 2007)

penfold said:


> i think you two should just get a room :whistling2:


Lol i have a room, and as already stated it is nice and bouncy!!


----------



## amphib-fan1990 (Jun 3, 2008)

i officialy hate kent!!! its full of w:censor:rs just because i like metal music ajnd dress as such im persecuted for it!


----------



## Galaxy Girl (Aug 23, 2007)

amphib-fan1990 said:


> i officialy hate kent!!! its full of w:censor:rs just because i like metal music ajnd dress as such im persecuted for it!


why what has happened?


----------



## amphib-fan1990 (Jun 3, 2008)

Galaxy Girl said:


> why what has happened?


i walked around teynham earlier coz i was bored and got set about by a load of pikey t:censor:ts


----------



## Galaxy Girl (Aug 23, 2007)

amphib-fan1990 said:


> i walked around teynham earlier coz i was bored and got set about by a load of pikey t:censor:ts


 
oh no, you ok? 

delightful people like that are everywhere though hun, it is not just kent, some of us are nice! 

it is warm and friendly on here, thats why i avoid the "real" world!


----------



## amphib-fan1990 (Jun 3, 2008)

Galaxy Girl said:


> oh no, you ok?
> 
> delightful people like that are everywhere though hun, it is not just kent, some of us are nice!
> 
> it is warm and friendly on here, thats why i avoid the "real" world!


im fine they were about 15 at the oldest andi got a few good swings in "hit first, hit hard" thats what i say lol just pi:censor:es me off that people think its cool to gang up on alternative people and think im gonna be stayin in a lot more for aa few weeks


----------



## Galaxy Girl (Aug 23, 2007)

amphib-fan1990 said:


> im fine they were about 15 at the oldest andi got a few good swings in "hit first, hit hard" thats what i say lol just pi:censor:es me off that people think its cool to gang up on alternative people and think im gonna be stayin in a lot more for aa few weeks


 
This place does seem to have its share of young idiots! never ceases to amaze me, how pathetic they can be.

I nearly got mugged the other night on my way back from supermarket at 1;30 am, the little idiots were not expecting me to send them both flying and casually walk away!!


----------



## amphib-fan1990 (Jun 3, 2008)

Galaxy Girl said:


> This place does seem to have its share of young idiots! never ceases to amaze me, how pathetic they can be.
> 
> I nearly got mugged the other night on my way back from supermarket at 1;30 am, the little idiots were not expecting me to send them both flying and casually walk away!!


lol they need to learn that they need to respect their elders or get beat the hell up!!! i thnk everyone on this site should have to get a t shirt printed saying "stay the F:censor:K away im a member on RFUK"


----------



## Galaxy Girl (Aug 23, 2007)

amphib-fan1990 said:


> lol they need to learn that they need to respect their elders or get beat the hell up!!! i thnk everyone on this site should have to get a t shirt printed saying "stay the F:censor:K away im a member on RFUK"


 

LOL, i have a funny feeling that might have the reverse effect!! but worth a try!! haha


----------



## amphib-fan1990 (Jun 3, 2008)

Galaxy Girl said:


> LOL, i have a funny feeling that might have the reverse effect!! but worth a try!! haha


yeah but then we would know who is on the site easier and be able to figure out who i am!


----------



## Galaxy Girl (Aug 23, 2007)

amphib-fan1990 said:


> yeah but then we would know who is on the site easier and be able to figure out who i am!


 
Aha i see you have a cunning plan!! I am liking this plan!! haha

Baldrick you just might be a genius!!:lol2:


----------



## amphib-fan1990 (Jun 3, 2008)

Galaxy Girl said:


> Aha i see you have a cunning plan!! I am liking this plan!! haha
> 
> Baldrick you just might be a genius!!:lol2:


 thats what i was alwayd lead to believe anyway!!!


----------



## Galaxy Girl (Aug 23, 2007)

amphib-fan1990 said:


> thats what i was alwayd lead to believe anyway!!!


You lead people to believe you are baldrick??? Now that is worrying!! hehe

oh i see you meant the genius bit! got ya now. i gave up trying to look intelligent a long time ago, when i struggle to remember my own date of birth people tend to wise up to how blonde i really am!!



oh and there is a baby rock with your name on it! just to cheer you up!!


----------



## amphib-fan1990 (Jun 3, 2008)

Galaxy Girl said:


> You lead people to believe you are baldrick??? Now that is worrying!! hehe
> 
> oh i see you meant the genius bit! got ya now. i gave up trying to look intelligent a long time ago, when i struggle to remember my own date of birth people tend to wise up to how blonde i really am!!
> 
> ...


hooray!! ill call him geoff and i will make sure and feed this one :2thumb:


----------



## Galaxy Girl (Aug 23, 2007)

Geoff??? cool, only problem is ... it is a female!!


----------



## amphib-fan1990 (Jun 3, 2008)

Galaxy Girl said:


> Geoff??? cool, only problem is ... it is a female!!


erm geoffetta then.. or erminturd


----------



## Galaxy Girl (Aug 23, 2007)

amphib-fan1990 said:


> erm geoffetta then.. or erminturd


 
Geoffetta works!! 


I have four baby rocks still for sale if anyone is interested!!


----------



## amphib-fan1990 (Jun 3, 2008)

Galaxy Girl said:


> Geoffetta works!!
> 
> 
> I have four baby rocks still for sale if anyone is interested!!


is it an even split or mostyl females due to temperature sex determination?


----------



## Galaxy Girl (Aug 23, 2007)

amphib-fan1990 said:


> is it an even split or mostyl females due to temperature sex determination?


 
3 females 2 males!! was a good result!!

what was this thread meant to be about again!!??:whistling2:


----------



## amphib-fan1990 (Jun 3, 2008)

Galaxy Girl said:


> 3 females 2 males!! was a good result!!
> 
> what was this thread meant to be about again!!??:whistling2:


i think it was about cheese but not sure! and congrats on the babies!!!


----------



## Galaxy Girl (Aug 23, 2007)

amphib-fan1990 said:


> i think it was about cheese but not sure! and congrats on the babies!!!


 
Cheese?! i don't remember any mention of cheese!!:2thumb:


----------



## amphib-fan1990 (Jun 3, 2008)

Galaxy Girl said:


> Cheese?! i don't remember any mention of cheese!!:2thumb:


my bad sorry it was about kent but kent and cheese are pretty much the same thing


----------



## Galaxy Girl (Aug 23, 2007)

amphib-fan1990 said:


> my bad sorry it was about kent but kent and cheese are pretty much the same thing


 

lol, depends what part of kent really, i have to say where we are is rather pants but there are some areas that seem quite uncheese-like!!


----------



## amphib-fan1990 (Jun 3, 2008)

Galaxy Girl said:


> lol, depends what part of kent really, i have to say where we are is rather pants but there are some areas that seem quite uncheese-like!!


you may have a point


----------



## Galaxy Girl (Aug 23, 2007)

amphib-fan1990 said:


> you may have a point


I always have a point... the questoin is usually whether or not my point makes sense to the rest of the world!


----------



## amphib-fan1990 (Jun 3, 2008)

Galaxy Girl said:


> I always have a point... the questoin is usually whether or not my point makes sense to the rest of the world!


see kent does have intelligetn lifeforms not just a load of yobo chavies


----------



## Galaxy Girl (Aug 23, 2007)

amphib-fan1990 said:


> see kent does have intelligetn lifeforms not just a load of yobo chavies


 

Intelligent lifeforms??? 

WHERE?

oh you mean me?? I am only intelligent in my own head, anyone that knows me will tell you that!!:lol2:


----------



## amphib-fan1990 (Jun 3, 2008)

Galaxy Girl said:


> Intelligent lifeforms???
> 
> WHERE?
> 
> oh you mean me?? I am only intelligent in my own head, anyone that knows me will tell you that!!:lol2:


well stop sounding intelligent then it makes people think that you are lol god damn im hngry


----------



## Galaxy Girl (Aug 23, 2007)

amphib-fan1990 said:


> well stop sounding intelligent then it makes people think that you are lol god damn im hngry


I am just Angry! I can't help sounding intelligent, but have you never been told not to believe everything you read!! hehe

I am not a chav so that has to be a plus point surely!!?:lol2:


----------



## amphib-fan1990 (Jun 3, 2008)

Galaxy Girl said:


> I am just Angry! I can't help sounding intelligent, but have you never been told not to believe everything you read!! hehe
> 
> I am not a chav so that has to be a plus point surely!!?:lol2:


lol not being a chav earns you bonus points!!! +5


----------



## Galaxy Girl (Aug 23, 2007)

amphib-fan1990 said:


> lol not being a chav earns you bonus points!!! +5


WOW +5!!!! Do i get a badge????!!!


----------



## amphib-fan1990 (Jun 3, 2008)

Galaxy Girl said:


> WOW +5!!!! Do i get a badge????!!!


once i get my pet rock then yes.... yes you do :no1:


----------



## tinkrebel (Dec 29, 2007)

I live in New Romney, and don't know anyone around this area who keeps reptiles.


----------



## Galaxy Girl (Aug 23, 2007)

amphib-fan1990 said:


> once i get my pet rock then yes.... yes you do :no1:


 
:lol2: ok a handover is in order!! haha 

i want my badge!!


----------



## amphib-fan1990 (Jun 3, 2008)

Galaxy Girl said:


> :lol2: ok a handover is in order!! haha
> 
> i want my badge!!


then we have a deal! also i demand a shrubbery


----------



## Galaxy Girl (Aug 23, 2007)

amphib-fan1990 said:


> then we have a deal! also i demand a shrubbery


 

Shrubbery??? am i missing something here!?


----------



## amphib-fan1990 (Jun 3, 2008)

Galaxy Girl said:


> Shrubbery??? am i missing something here!?


sorry its a monty python joke from the knights who say ni! greeat clip!!! but yes i want a shrubbery


----------



## Galaxy Girl (Aug 23, 2007)

amphib-fan1990 said:


> sorry its a monty python joke from the knights who say ni! greeat clip!!! but yes i want a shrubbery


 
OOOH i am with you now!! Sorry i was visiting with the fairies again, always addles my brain for a bit!


----------



## amphib-fan1990 (Jun 3, 2008)

Galaxy Girl said:


> OOOH i am with you now!! Sorry i was visiting with the fairies again, always addles my brain for a bit!


its legendary lol dont fancy goin to work for me tonight do ya so i can stay indoors like the hermit i am


----------



## Christophe (Mar 21, 2009)

BeckyL said:


> Not many people from Canterbury area about - funny as we have a couple of decent rep shops around here.
> 
> I like Vanishing World - great place


I'm a Canterbury guy.

I've never been Vanishing world though!


----------



## Galaxy Girl (Aug 23, 2007)

Christophe said:


> I'm a Canterbury guy.
> 
> I've never been Vanishing world though!


 
Welcome to the super freaky peoples thread!!


oh my mistake... the people in kent thread! (not so different i feel!)


----------



## amphib-fan1990 (Jun 3, 2008)

Christophe said:


> I'm a Canterbury guy.
> 
> I've never been Vanishing world though!


its a realy good shop!!! so is CE i used to work there so i like both shops


----------



## Christophe (Mar 21, 2009)

amphib-fan1990 said:


> its a realy good shop!!! so is CE i used to work there so i like both shops


Yeah, I go to the CE!

I'm currently a student at University of Kent.

Where is this other shop then?


----------



## amphib-fan1990 (Jun 3, 2008)

Christophe said:


> Yeah, I go to the CE!
> 
> I'm currently a student at University of Kent.
> 
> Where is this other shop then?


where wildwood is pretty much its in the same area


----------



## Christophe (Mar 21, 2009)

Ah, fair enough.... I might have to hop on a bus and find it then. :2thumb:


----------



## amphib-fan1990 (Jun 3, 2008)

Christophe said:


> Ah, fair enough.... I might have to hop on a bus and find it then. :2thumb:


its easy enough to find! lol do CE still have the big male bullfrog called jack mazarone???


----------



## Christophe (Mar 21, 2009)

amphib-fan1990 said:


> do CE still have the big male bullfrog called jack mazarone???


Yeah, they still have it!
LoL!

They have a couple of Egyptian Long Eared Hedgehogs as well now.


----------



## amphib-fan1990 (Jun 3, 2008)

Christophe said:


> Yeah, they still have it!
> LoL!
> 
> They have a couple of Egyptian Long Eared Hedgehogs as well now.


that bullfrog used to belong to me aint been in there for ages!


----------



## Christophe (Mar 21, 2009)

Ah. That's cool!
Yeah, he attracts quite the attension in there, he is HUGE though.


----------



## penfold (Sep 9, 2007)

10 % of in vanishing world this weekend only print a copy of this and collect your discount:no1:


----------



## Galaxy Girl (Aug 23, 2007)

penfold said:


> 10 % of in vanishing world this weekend only print a copy of this and collect your discount:no1:


But i am broke this weekend!! can't you make it next weekend!??:lol2:


----------



## amphib-fan1990 (Jun 3, 2008)

Christophe said:


> Ah. That's cool!
> Yeah, he attracts quite the attension in there, he is HUGE though.


and a nasty little beggar!


----------



## andy_771 (May 8, 2009)

penfold said:


> 10 % of in vanishing world this weekend only print a copy of this and collect your discount:no1:


Where is this????:blush:


----------



## Javeo (May 4, 2008)

Christophe said:


> Ah. That's cool!
> Yeah, he attracts quite the attension in there, he is HUGE though.


I take it he is not for sale?


----------



## Agkistrodon (Dec 12, 2008)

Javeo said:


> I take it he is not for sale?


Naa, he's not. I think he's quite a favourite of Christopher's.

I'm from Canterbury. I'm a student at the University of Kent, noticed other people in this thread are too. Was thinking, some of you might be interested in UKES - the University of Kent Exotics Society. It's starting up at the beginning of next year, seems like there's quite a bit of interest too.

Facebook link to the society group is here:
Log in | Facebook


----------



## penfold (Sep 9, 2007)

andy_771 said:


> Where is this????:blush:


 www.vanishing-world.com website needs up dating but address is on there


----------



## amphib-fan1990 (Jun 3, 2008)

Agkistrodon said:


> Naa, he's not. I think he's quite a favourite of Christopher's.
> 
> I'm from Canterbury. I'm a student at the University of Kent, noticed other people in this thread are too. Was thinking, some of you might be interested in UKES - the University of Kent Exotics Society. It's starting up at the beginning of next year, seems like there's quite a bit of interest too.
> 
> ...


lol the only reason they have him is because they was looking after him for me and when i took him in chris was amazed by him i think and i could tell i werent gonna be able to take him home without feelin guilty!


----------



## Christophe (Mar 21, 2009)

Agkistrodon said:


> I'm from Canterbury. I'm a student at the University of Kent, noticed other people in this thread are too. Was thinking, some of you might be interested in UKES - the University of Kent Exotics Society. It's starting up at the beginning of next year, seems like there's quite a bit of interest too.
> 
> Facebook link to the society group is here:
> Log in | Facebook


Yeah, I know about this... I'm the co-founder.
The President, Nick Price, is one of my closer mates.
We need as much support as possible.

Are you living off campus at the moment?


----------



## andy_771 (May 8, 2009)

penfold said:


> www.vanishing-world.com website needs up dating but address is on there


Thanks penfold:2thumb:


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

I would'nt have been able to get away with having snakes in my room in the first year, lived in darwin houses & the smoke alarms went off to much..

U lot keep them on campus?


----------



## BeckyL (Nov 12, 2008)

penfold said:


> 10 % of in vanishing world this weekend only print a copy of this and collect your discount:no1:


I came to buy my frozen food LAST weekend lol

Nice to see a few Canterbury faces though :2thumb:


----------



## Christophe (Mar 21, 2009)

Owzy said:


> I would'nt have been able to get away with having snakes in my room in the first year, lived in darwin houses & the smoke alarms went off to much..
> 
> U lot keep them on campus?


I'm keeping them on campus, I'm restricted to only my two little buggers, love them too pieces, but next year they're going to have a lot more company. :2thumb:


----------



## My_SnAkE_rUlEs (Aug 30, 2008)

*hello*

hello all people i kent join my group =]
the one in my sig =]
i also (like most people) think vanishing world is THE best place in kent!
the staff are really nice (fabrice, i think thats his name, is very good and knows what he is talking about, and is never to busy to help =] 
thank you
:no1:


----------



## Nick_price89 (Mar 22, 2009)

*Hi, Canterbury students / UKES*

Hi Everyone,

Just thought id give a quick shout. My name is Nick Price im the president/founder of UKES university of kent exotics society. we really need all the support we can get in the kent area to grow and become as big as we can and then in return hopefully give back thought conservation charities projects etc. if you are a student at UKC please please get in contact with me you can find me on facebook with the e mail [email protected]
you can also find the group on facebook and please join next year let me know what you keep how into it you are and what you can offer the society as well.

TO EVERYONE else in kent, i hope you can support your local university and please help us in anyway. if you want to come give talks, show off your collection help us spread the word of how cool herps are etc please give me a shout it would be greatly appreciated.

Nick Price


----------



## C4VEMAN-5AM (May 30, 2009)

Im in rochester kent, in the medway towns. 

I keep a corn snake, chickens ducks, a labrador a jack and a cat.


----------



## Christophe (Mar 21, 2009)

Thought I'd *Bump* for the UKES!


----------



## tracey (Jan 31, 2008)

Im in margate


----------



## herper147 (Feb 7, 2009)

ashford too were bouts in ashford you from


----------



## matt1993 (Jul 7, 2009)

im in rochester:2thumb:


----------



## sean k (Dec 20, 2007)

*gravesend*

im in gravesend with a min rep and amphibian zoo in my house.. lol lol


----------



## herper147 (Feb 7, 2009)

ashford


----------



## maddy (Aug 20, 2008)

w00p w00p ashford too


----------



## Scuwiffpixi (Nov 23, 2008)

Hi I'm in rochester too!! welcome to rfuk!:welcome:


----------



## ditzychick (Aug 21, 2009)

Hey i'm a newbie from sheppey i so far have fire bellied toads and african clawed frogs. As well as countless fish, cats and gerbils. Currently looking into getting my first reptile Woo Hoo!!


----------



## tinkrebel (Dec 29, 2007)

herper147 said:


> ashford





maddy said:


> w00p w00p ashford too


Which part of Ashford, I grew up there (Brookfield) and now live in New Romney. I only know of 2 other people in this area who keep reptiles.


----------



## maddy (Aug 20, 2008)

im from Bensted, Ashford (tn23 5yq) 

looking 4ft viv cheap  and local


----------



## paulds (Mar 17, 2009)

Chatham :no1: and selling a Boa :whistling2:


----------



## tinkrebel (Dec 29, 2007)

maddy said:


> im from Bensted, Ashford (tn23 5yq)
> 
> looking 4ft viv cheap  and local


I used to go to school near there Christchurch (but back when it was called Duncan Bowen) 

Can't help with the viv I'm afraid, I only have a 3ft one I'm thinking of selling. : victory:


----------



## paulds (Mar 17, 2009)

maddy said:


> im from Bensted, Ashford (tn23 5yq)
> 
> looking 4ft viv cheap  and local


 Have a viv that is 4ft high if that helps, it is 3ft wide and 2 deep can be sold with full set up and a 06 female boa :blush: if you want her?


----------



## sean k (Dec 20, 2007)

*kent*

im from gravesend kent and have a few amphibians and reptile for sale. lol


----------



## helen_s (May 24, 2009)

im ashford too


----------



## Danny Action1 (Apr 30, 2009)

From Longfield


----------



## My_SnAkE_rUlEs (Aug 30, 2008)

lol theres quite a few people from kent now =]
join the group in my sig please =]

thank you. =]


----------



## madshawty (May 17, 2009)

hiya all the kent ppl =)
im in Maidstone


----------



## HS (Mar 19, 2008)

Maidstone Reptile Breeders Expo this Sunday (30th August).
I'll be on the MRAC stand, come and say 'Hi' and let me know what it will take to get you people into Maidstone for a meeting.
We have a hall, we have a cheaper than pub bar, what we don't have is lots of people coming along.
We will lay on talks by experts and specialists, but first we need to know that we will get the numbers to justify the time of the speaker.

No need to join (straight away), but if you do, and if we get enough people, we are now in a position to offer subsidised outings.

I will book the hall for a date towards the end of September, and let everybody know when. All you have to do is turn up.


----------



## salamandra (Aug 7, 2007)

im from maidstone kent:2thumb:


----------



## x_jodie_rose_x (Jul 24, 2009)

i'm from isle of sheppey kent 
I run reptile rescue 
and i have heard alot about the maidstone thing but dunno what its like if anyone has more info pm me..


----------



## lizzard boy13 (Jul 24, 2009)

I'm in Faversham 
and i'm looking for leos if anyone has any?

:2thumb:


----------



## sundia (May 28, 2009)

i live in thanet (margate) and herne bay


----------



## snailkeeper (May 11, 2009)

*hi.*

:welcome:hi to people from the garden of england.new ash green.


----------



## skylline83 (Jul 29, 2009)

im in chatham medway


----------



## kieran101 (May 31, 2009)

Dover !!!


----------



## *Liil-Roo* (Oct 15, 2009)

*Boyfriend lives in maidstone(which im mostly there) *

*& my dad lives in higham near gravesend *


----------

